# Diabetes type 2 newby



## Pamjanet (May 24, 2017)

Hi everyone I have been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes this week and it's all New to me.


----------



## grovesy (May 24, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2017)

Hi Pamjanet a warm welcome to the forum, have you been given any medication


----------



## Pamjanet (May 24, 2017)

Yes Steff I have  been given metformin 3 tabs a day and I see my diabetic nurse next week.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 24, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.


Thankyou groves


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Yes Steff I have  been given metformin 3 tabs a day and I see my diabetic nurse next week.


Excellent I hope it goes well with the DN .Good luck


----------



## Pamjanet (May 24, 2017)

Thankyou very much . So do I .


----------



## Wirrallass (May 24, 2017)

Hello Pamjanet and a warm welcome to our forum from another Type2 - glad you found us as we are a friendly bunch willing to help and support you on your Diabetes journey  - if there's anything you want to know then please feel free to ask  - theres always someone around to answer your questions. We have all been where you are so we do understand that being newly dx (diagnosed) is often daunting & overwhelming.

Have you been advised as to what diet you should follow and/or to regularly test your blood glucose levels (bgls) We test our waking bgl  - pre meals  - and two hours after meals and most of us test at bedtime too  - so have you been supplied with a meter & testing strips to enable you to do this?

Someone will be along to tell you which books you can read which will be very helpful to you as a newbie. Take care & stay in touch to let us know how you are coping.
WL


Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Pamjanet (May 25, 2017)

Thankyou wirrallass, no I haven't been given a meter and testing strips yet,as I only see the dn on 6/672017.
But the dn I saw on diagnosis told me we don't give you metre and strips as we see you regularly and test you?
Is this right.?
I will question the dn when I see her next.as the dn I saw is retiring and it's a new dn I see next. If this makes sense?
But I'm glad I'm on here as you all seem so nice and knowledgeable about diabetes.


----------



## Ditto (May 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Pamjanet.  At least you're seeing a dn, I've never ever seen one!


----------



## Pamjanet (May 25, 2017)

Really? How come? And how long have you been diabetic? X


----------



## Barbara W (May 25, 2017)

Hi Pamjanet welcome to this very friendly forum.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Thankyou wirrallass, no I haven't been given a meter and testing strips yet,as I only see the dn on 6/672017.
> But the dn I saw on diagnosis told me we don't give you metre and strips as we see you regularly and test you?
> Is this right.?
> I will question the dn when I see her next.as the dn I saw is retiring and it's a new dn I see next. If this makes sense?
> But I'm glad I'm on here as you all seem so nice and knowledgeable about diabetes.


Hi Pamjanet...very early days for you yet...as you say still waiting for your appointment with the DSN...just wondering when...how you came to be diagnosed...whether you've been given any idea of your blood sugar levels...are you on medication...there is a lot to consider...however...you are in the right place...one of the first things I did was to come on the forum...an excellent source of support...learnt what diabetes is...fabulous book...Type  2 Diabetes The First Year...by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...who takes you through her first year month by month...it will answer many  of your questions...explain the importance of testing your blood regularly...what the results indicate...I highly recommend it...as for testing...many if  not most GP's & DSN do not provide meters & testing strips...if you are not dependant on medication that can cause hypoglycaemia...so for those on Metformin...or diet & exercise only it is a battle to get a meter/strips on prescription...if you can tell us a little about yourself it may help with the advice/suggestions we can offer...ask what you need to...as much as you need to...you will be given advice/suggestions here without any judgement or disapproval.


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Thankyou wirrallass, no I haven't been given a meter and testing strips yet,as I only see the dn on 6/672017.
> But the dn I saw on diagnosis told me we don't give you metre and strips as we see you regularly and test you?
> Is this right.?
> I will question the dn when I see her next.as the dn I saw is retiring and it's a new dn I see next. If this makes sense?
> But I'm glad I'm on here as you all seem so nice and knowledgeable about diabetes.


They often don't give type 2's a meter and testing strips unless on hypo causing medication, however all of us here are against that and think it's totally wrong! As @Bubbsie has just said too, she herself had a fight on her hands but we all know her to be persistent and fight a battle and she won the battle  x


----------



## Pamjanet (May 25, 2017)

Hi bubsie my reading was 9 when they last took it. I have been really tired for along time and also. Cant-quench my thirst,
My 2 older sisters have same type 2 ,and I have been borderline for a couple of years.
I am on metformun tablets 3 a day.
Also I am sweating from head to toe most of the time,(which I just put down to menopause).
Can you tell me do these symptom go away oncetablets kick in???


----------



## Pamjanet (May 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> They often don't give type 2's a meter and testing strips unless on hypo causing medication, however all of us here are against that and think it's totally wrong! As @Bubbsie has just said too, she herself had a fight on her hands but we all know her to be persistent and fight a battle and she won the battle  x


Hi kaylze I'm certainly going to ask dn for a meter and testing strips as both my sisters have them.
One sister is on same tabs as me ,but my other sister has injections in her belly as she is in a home bed bound 
She has other conditions. X


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 25, 2017)

Hello to Pam.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 25, 2017)

Hello bill thankyou for saying hello


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2017)

Hi Pamjanet Welcome.
You will be very pleased to know that when your BGs (blood glucose) levels come down your thirst, tiredness , you are probably peeing more too, will ease and eventually stop. 
I can't say about the sweating sorry. 

Luckily we can do a lot to help control our  diabetes. 
You can make a good start by cutting down on carbohydrates. 
Our worst culprits are usually, 
potatoes, pasta, rice and bread esp white, fruit juice is packed full of sugar , most of us have to be careful with fruit, berries are often tolerated better and a lot of breakfast cereals are high carb. 
Till you get to know good substitutes fill up on veg that grows above ground. 
But you really do need a glucose meter to see how food affects you so you can make informed changes to your diet, you see Diabetes is very individual in its likes and dislikes, I could eat porridge others here have to steer well clear of it. 
Ask as many questions as you need to ok, we'll do our best to help.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 26, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Pamjanet Welcome.
> You will be very pleased to know that when your BGs (blood glucose) levels come down your thirst, tiredness , you are probably peeing more too, will ease and eventually stop.
> I can't say about the sweating sorry.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for the valuable information ljc .
This really is a learning curb for me. I am making a lot of changes to my diet,it's all too much for me at the moment I must admit,but with help from the lovely people on here I will be ok I think. 
I havre competey cut out chocolate,cakes ,sweets etc 
I was a cake lover anything sweet really but it's really funny that now I am craving savoury foods so that's a big help I think,.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Thankyou so much for the valuable information ljc .
> This really is a learning curb for me. I am making a lot of changes to my diet,it's all too much for me at the moment I must admit,but with help from the lovely people on here I will be ok I think.
> I havre competey cut out chocolate,cakes ,sweets etc
> I was a cake lover anything sweet really but it's really funny that now I am craving savoury foods so that's a big help I think,.


If the thought is too much at the moment why don't you start with small changes. I originally made changes that were unsustainable for me in the long term. You have to find what works for you and can be maintained long term.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> If the thought is too much at the moment why don't you start with small changes. I originally made changes that were unsustainable for me in the long term. You have to find what works for you and can be maintained long term.


Yes I will do that seems a better choice , thanks x


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2017)

> Really? How come? And how long have you been diabetic? X


Since February 2016 I think. It says it in my link. I blanked it completely though and thought I was diagnosed the following November because nobody ever mentions it. It's the elephant in the room.  I do see a nurse from time to time but already did due to this and that, dunno if she's a diabetic nurse or not. I will ask her at my next review. 

I've just had a huge plate of pasta but I had cheese with it, melted over some tuna. Will test in about an hour, see what's what. If it spikes me then I won't have it again. I will miss it, my son makes it and it's delicious. Not very Atkins though. It's all trial and error.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 26, 2017)

I was told to avoid pasta.
I've been eating salads with chicken or eggs.
Weetabix for brekky without sugar in as i
I have. aways eaten it.
I love baked potatoes And I am missing them so much.


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> I was told to avoid pasta.
> I've been eating salads with chicken or eggs.
> Weetabix for brekky without sugar in as i
> I have. aways eaten it.
> I love baked potatoes And I am missing them so much.


Yes it's best just to cut down initially. We all have days when we fall off the waggon too.
It does seem hard at first.
To give you some ideas have a read through the long running thread, what did you eat yesterday 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/
And have a browse brought our food/carbs queries and recipe forum
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


----------



## Pamjanet (May 26, 2017)

Thankyou x will read up x


----------



## Ditto (May 28, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> I was told to avoid pasta. Weetabix for brekky


Yes, sorry, that was misleading. I was having a piggy day. I avoid pasta as well usually. I'd never be able to eat Weetabix either, I would spike into double figures.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 28, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Hi bubsie my reading was 9 when they last took it. I have been really tired for along time and also. Cant-quench my thirst,
> My 2 older sisters have same type 2 ,and I have been borderline for a couple of years.
> I am on metformun tablets 3 a day.
> Also I am sweating from head to toe most of the time,(which I just put down to menopause).
> Can you tell me do these symptom go away oncetablets kick in???


Hi PJ...sorry got caught with the mess I call my garden yesterday...spent hours out there...yes...as @Ljc says once you manage to exert some control with your blood sugars levels...those symptoms are likely to minimise...it really is all a learning curve...firstly I believe it's essential for any of us to regularly  test our blood...such an important source of reference & information...will show you what effect the foods your re eating/trying has on your blood sugar...if it rises (spikes)...then one to avoid...not the only thing that can raise those levels...stress...feeling unwell...they are all culprits...it's seems so daunting initially...but...once you are some way into your management..it does get easier...honestly...I have looked back at some of my early posts...now...after being here & reading about our condition...I know a hell of a deal more...but...still learning...when you ask for a meter testing strips...if refused...I believe you need to ask why...I have no doubt you'll be told there is no need...your HbA1c is sufficient...if that happens...come back to us...we can offer help...you have had some excellent advice on diet...adjusting your lifestyle...what is suitable for lowering your BG...I won't repeat it...do keep us updated...and ask as many questions as you need to...good luck.


----------



## Kaylz (May 28, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> I was told to avoid pasta.
> I've been eating salads with chicken or eggs.
> Weetabix for brekky without sugar in as i
> I have. aways eaten it.
> I love baked potatoes And I am missing them so much.


You may find that your levels would cope with a small baked potato with some fat i.e cheese, butter etc, the fat slows the spike and also seems to cope better with potatoes with skin on x


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2017)

If you can gradually build up to very high content chocolate, it has a lower carb content than milk chocolate, so you could be fine with a couple of squares of it. Personally I can't stand it myself. 
Sugar free sweets are available, sounds good doesn't it, sadly they are usually higher carb and the sweetener used has a unfortunate effect on ones bowels  if you eat too many of them, so best avoided.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 28, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi PJ...sorry got caught with the mess I call my garden yesterday...spent hours out there...yes...as @Ljc says once you manage to exert some control with your blood sugars levels...those symptoms are likely to minimise...it really is all a learning curve...firstly I believe it's essential for any of us to regularly  test our blood...such an important source of reference & information...will show you what effect the foods your re eating/trying has on your blood sugar...if it rises (spikes)...then one to avoid...not the only thing that can raise those levels...stress...feeling unwell...they are all culprits...it's seems so daunting initially...but...once you are some way into your management..it does get easier...honestly...I have looked back at some of my early posts...now...after being here & reading about our condition...I know a hell of a deal more...but...still learning...when you ask for a meter testing strips...if refused...I believe you need to ask why...I have no doubt you'll be told there is no need...your HbA1c is sufficient...if that happens...come back to us...we can offer help...you have had some excellent advice on diet...adjusting your lifestyle...what is suitable for lowering your BG...I won't repeat it...do keep us updated...and ask as many questions as you need to...good luck.


 Hi thanks for reply,will come back on here and post if I can't have meter,of if in fact I get given one x


----------



## Pamjanet (May 28, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Yes, sorry, that was misleading. I was having a piggy day. I avoid pasta as well usually. I'd never be able to eat Weetabix either, I would spike into double figures.


Well I hope I do get my meter so I can check when I've had weetabix if it spikes, thanks for that x


----------



## Ditto (May 28, 2017)

If you have to get your own, most likely, then get a Codefree. A nice person gave me one and I much prefer it to the Contour I used to borrow off my sister.  It's really easy to use and the strips are reasonable to buy from ebay or wherever.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for that xxx


----------



## Davo (May 29, 2017)

Welcome and I hope you get a meter. When i was first diagnosed with type 2 my doctor would not give me a meter so i bought my own. My doctor has now changed and my new one is great. She is so helpful and had no problem in giving me a meter and strips on prescription.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 29, 2017)

Thankyou Dave,that's good to know, hope my new diabetic nurse gives me it on prescription,my eldest sister was diagnosed a year ago and she had to buy her own .
I'm not sure how to use metre but I'm sure nurse will show me .


----------



## Wirrallass (May 29, 2017)

Hi again Pam, your DSN will show you how to use a meter if indeed you are given one  - if you are given a meter then you will be eligible for free test strips on monthly prescription. It is best to avoid using the index fingers & thumbs when testing your bgls as they are sensitive digits & the nerves could get damaged. Its best to finger prick test at the sides of the finger pads and avoid testing on the pads themselves. Some of the others on here sometimes use different sites to test.

Another thing I will mention is fruit  - do try to avoid eating grapes  - they are known on here as *sugar bombs*  - and here's the naughty treat  - we can occasionly treat ourselves to a chocolate eclair  as per @Northerners very nice tip!

Quite a lot of us buy Bergen Soya & Linseed bread  - there's about 9.8g carbs in one slice. Also it's best to avoid eating carbs prior to going to bed as this will adversely affect your waking blood glucose level as will any carb at any time. But rather than overload you with too much formation at once right now I think it's best to see how your appointment transpires on the 6 June and take it from there. Take care & please do stay in touch. x
WL


----------



## Pamjanet (May 29, 2017)

Hi again wirralass, 
Thanks for the info,I need as much info as I can get.
I don't actually like chocolate eclair but I'm sure I will have a weight watchers cake now and again if that's fine .
Can you advise me of nibbles I can eat please as I am now getting hungry certain times of the day xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 29, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Hi again wirralass,
> Thanks for the info,I need as much info as I can get.
> I don't actually like chocolate eclair but I'm sure I will have a weight watchers cake now and again if that's fine .
> Can you advise me of nibbles I can eat please as I am now getting hungry certain times of the day xxx


Of course no probs. A small handful of almond nuts: a good square of Cheese : I took a shine to mini bread sticks & they've stuck with me, 1.3g carb per stick. Another is Nature Valley protein bars, one of my favourites is salted caramel, they're gluten free and 9.4g carb per bar, 4 bars in a pack. I rather like a rich tea biscuit too with a cuppa! Just a few ideas to test your taste buds! x
WL


----------



## Pamjanet (May 29, 2017)

Thankyou I love natures valley bars and I love cheese x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 29, 2017)

That's a relief Pam, at least you won't starve between meals for a while 
No doubt other folk will read your thread and offer more nibbles suggestions. Oh and its best to drink lots of water too throughout the day & evening. 
WL


----------



## Bubbsie (May 30, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Hi thanks for reply,will come back on here and post if I can't have meter,of if in fact I get given one x


Hi PJ...I did fund my own meter for nine months before finally being given one by my GP...I now also have my testing strips on prescription...if the initial answer is no...you  can challenge this...however...that can take a little while...in the meantime if you are able to fund it...I would suggest buying a meter...even if given one by your GP it is wise to have a spare...as @Ditto says the SD Codefree is likely the best one for you...reasonably priced...easy to use...and the testing strip are the cheapest I know of...available from amazon...the initial kit is around £12...but only has a sample of strips/lancets...so wise to buy those too...it really is such a simple process...easy...just follow the instructions.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 30, 2017)

wirralass said:


> That's a relief Pam, at least you won't starve between meals for a while
> No doubt other folk will read your thread and offer more nibbles suggestions. Oh and its best to drink lots of water too throughout the day & evening.
> WL[/QUO.    I drink lots of water all day and evening,thanks, xxx


----------



## Pamjanet (May 30, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi PJ...I did fund my own meter for nine months before finally being given one by my GP...I now also have my testing strips on prescription...if the initial answer is no...you  can challenge this...however...that can take a little while...in the meantime if you are able to fund it...I would suggest buying a meter...even if given one by your GP it is wise to have a spare...as @Ditto says the SD Codefree is likely the best one for you...reasonably priced...easy to use...and the testing strip are the cheapest I know of...available from amazon...the initial kit is around £12...but only has a sample of strips/lancets...so wise to buy those too...it really is such a simple process...easy...just follow the instructions.


I will write that down about the code free meter thanks bubbsie.


----------



## Ljc (May 30, 2017)

Hi. Have a read of Test review adjust
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html
And 
Painless pricks both by Alan S 
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=Painless+pricks
For future reference you'll find these and a load others on the pinned thread called 'Useful links for people new to diabetes' at the top of the newbies say hello here forum.


----------



## james44 (May 30, 2017)

welcome pamjanet , was lucky to get a meter 1st visit to my nurse . they told me they had caught it late and my 1st reading was 25 , been able to get it down to 7/8 most days with meds . my biggest problem is exercise as i keep going under 4 and getting hypo's whenever i do to much . i even forget to eat some afternoons as food in the day doesn't really happen with me . i'm learning i have to eat even when i'm not hungry as i find myself getting wobbly , this is fine when i'm at home so when i'm out i carry a small bottle of coke and a sandwich , it's early days for me and i'm going away on 8th june with 20 blokes to spain , this is a bit of a worry as its 1st time abroad diabetic . i've noticed i've put weight on with my lack of activity , how is this for others? , anyway keep learning and stay positive


----------



## Pamjanet (May 30, 2017)

Hi James wow reading of 25! 
Glad you've got it right down now.
I'm the same with not eating regular meals but mine is because I am so tired  
Most days my hubby has to drag me out of bed,I've never been so lethargic.
So if I am left I will not get up till 12 as I am not even hungry.
I'm hoping my change in diet will improve my sleeping pattern.
Sometimes I feel sick and shaky, why is this? Is it high blood sugar or low blood sugar? I am confused.
And what to eat when I feel like this? Sorry for all the questions .


----------

